#  > Life & Leisure >  > Relationships >  > Family Matters >  >  Gipamabdosan sa imu bana ang imong igsoon?

## sakurai999

I have a frend na ang Iyang husband gi pa mabdosan ang iyang sister the situation is..::

  Ang iyang sister nagpoyo sa ilaha balay, nag work xa and ang iyaha sad na husband den naa clay 1 daughter..
Lahi ang shifting sa ilahang duty.. Naa jud tyms na makalugar ang iyahang sister ug husband..
den karon nahibaw-an lang Nya na juntis iyahang sister den ang father ang iyahang husband..

as in baga au iyahang sister oi baga ug face..!!
dbah?> sakit

----------


## jherange

halo nu :Huh:  saonz... abi nako sa novel ra na nako mabasa, tinuod pod diay ning ing-ani nga situation :Huh:

----------


## sakurai999

naa jud ana GUrl..
as in frend pa jud nako ang Victim.. den maka Ingon sad ko na tanga xa kay padayun ghapon xa sa iyaha husband as in lOve jud nya kay maski mao na ang sala sa iyaha husband nadawat jud Nya.. Grabeh au lami kaau xa duklon.

----------


## Maverick18

ah! sister act man!

----------


## mr.suavi

mao ni pasabot na manyakis.. hehe

----------


## dagget

i apil nalang ni sa ma ala-ala mo kaya....

----------


## dagget

lets call PAPA Joe...

----------


## AnGelicFace_07

kuyawa gud ana iyang bana... grabe pud ang sister sad maayo bayang pakungon ang ulo nila...   :angry:

----------


## Metz

ampay sad ang sister pamabdos da...
3some nlng cla hahaha jk

grabeha pang maalaala man sad kaayo ni

----------


## rednjep

ahaka!  :i am not worthy:

----------


## owNinZ

sexy cguro ang sister, hehehe lolz    :Thumbs Up:

----------


## gamatoy

> mao lage..
> nag lagot sad ko sa ako frend kay martir kaau xa..
> den Kibaw mo guys ang iyahang sister wala Gikuha ang iyang baby mismong ang akong frend and nagbuhi karon besyds iyaha man sad pamangkin.!!
> as in baga kaau..!! ang iyahang sister..
> den ang iyahang husband murah wala ray nahitabo...!!!
> as if na walay nahitabo..
> yeah giganhan jud ang iyahang sister kay nGANONG nipatol kadaghan ug laki nganong iya paman husband sa iyaha sis..!!
> Graveh jud Guyx..
> 
> ...


KABALO ka miss na ara jud na sa asawa if unsay himoon nya,kay kana sala mana sa sister ug bana ug why ni patul pud ang bana na minyo man sya ug usa pa igsoon sa iyang asawa ang involve dapat ipakulata na ang laki aron matagam..sos makalagot manaing ana na style na laki..kay dili mana mo patul ang baba if dili jud na unhan s alalaki..ipakita na ang lalaki  bana s aimong friend ato nabaligya miss..hehehe saon makalagot oi.....if akoa na igsoon ang babae nya gi ing ana sa bana ang  sis pud na dila ray walay bun-og..miss ingna imong friend na  ibaligya nalang ang bana  pakulata aron makatagam sya...hehehe

----------


## ashmae_01

similar situation sa isa ka city councilor....haha

----------


## alert0

naa pay worst ani. sa amoa sa negros. iya anak iya gipama
bdosan.  puyo ra sila sa usa ka balay. naa sya duha ka anak laki then manghud ang baye. mao iya gipamadusan. proud pa kaau sya suroy2x sa kasilinganan dala iya anak at the same time apo. heheh.

----------


## kugtong777

> I have a frend na ang Iyang husband gi pa mabdosan ang iyang sister the situation is..::
> 
>   Ang iyang sister nagpoyo sa ilaha balay, nag work xa and ang iyaha sad na husband den naa clay 1 daughter..
> Lahi ang shifting sa ilahang duty.. Naa jud tyms na makalugar ang iyahang sister ug husband..
> den karon nahibaw-an lang Nya na juntis iyahang sister den ang father ang iyahang husband..
> 
> as in baga au iyahang sister oi baga ug face..!!
> dbah?> sakit


pagka chismosa pa nimo sakurai uy..... pati ilang sexlife imong gipaki-alaman.. ang imong s3x life imong isabwag, dili sa ubang tawo. Lami man gyud ning iy0t ba. Labi nag gidili. Ang iya na hinoung sister ang baga ug face? Sala ni sa laki kay nangamang sa sister-in-law. Labi nag nagtikanghay sa sala nakatulog, walay panty, matintal gyud bisag kinsa... labi nag guapa...

----------


## gamatoy

hahahah kuwaya pud nimo kugtong brutal kaau kla mo storya dah...relax lang ta comment lang gud ta ani...dili ta mo react...basta sala nila duha....maau na pa birahan nag laki aron matagam jud....

----------


## guilliam

mao gyud. ang iyang daughter ug ang anak sa iyang sister kay half sister and at the same time cousins. rawr!

- g

----------


## rbrallos

kahanggaw pud ana uy, ipa priso na uy...

----------


## meimei16069

grabeha ana nga igsuon wui.. nganu patintal man xa.. bintaha nlmn cguro ug nagka affair cla but ***? ja naa na anak cla mag asawa, wa c.e xa respeto, sori to say this.. hahai, nganu naa mai mga taw nga ingn ana wui.. nya ang laki pd, he shud'v been faithful enuf.. Ginoo rai bhla nla.. nhtabo na man lgeh..

----------


## guilliam

murag galisod gyud tingali ni ug pugong ang igsoon sa ga uros uros niyang uwag sa? di man sad tingali na matawag na gugma kay kon love gyud nimo ang husband sa sister nimo; mo give way na lang man gyud ka na he wasnt meant for you gyud.

----------


## vikkz

> mao lage..
> nag lagot sad ko sa ako frend kay martir kaau xa..
> den Kibaw mo guys ang iyahang sister wala Gikuha ang iyang baby mismong ang akong frend and nagbuhi karon besyds iyaha man sad pamangkin.!!
> as in baga kaau..!! ang iyahang sister..
> den ang iyahang husband murah wala ray nahitabo...!!!
> as if na walay nahitabo..
> yeah giganhan jud ang iyahang sister kay nGANONG nipatol kadaghan ug laki nganong iya paman husband sa iyaha sis..!!
> Graveh jud Guyx..
> 
> ...


If she were a close friend of mine, I'd bang her head on the wall until makasabot siya nga bogo kaayo siya oi. Sorry kaayo ha, but instead of feeling sorry for her, galagot ko naghunahuna nga iyang gipakaulawan iyang kaugalingon. I don' think gugma na oi, tanga na. Somebody needs to let her understand that she is on the losing end here. Miserable nana siya for the rest of her life if she still stays with that guy. I hope napandul na iyang igsuon karon kay she is a total biatch. Unya, siya pa gyud nagariglar sa bata?? Hahay, unsaon nalang gyud na oi. I hope she has a job so that it'll be easier for her to leave her husband. Kay kung dependent kaayo siya sa bana, naaa kaluoy nalang gyud niya. I admire her for taking care of that child though. Everytime she sees that kid though...I'm sure mura gikumot iyang kasingkasing. The sad thing is, doing a good deed is what will probably make her miserable kay pirmi nalang na siya maremind sa sala sa iyang bana ug igsuon.

----------


## chaz03

AH!nagpaila ra d.i ang pagka maniac nilang duha sa kadaghanan ta0 kaylangan d.i cla jud?tsk tsk..pakauwaw lang jud na ila gibuhat..maniac na jud ng n.ana jud pagkata0...

----------


## joan624

pakauwaw ra man na oi! pakauwaw sa pamilya.. ako pa ana niya noh iya na ipapatay oi

----------


## raizene

> AH!nagpaila ra d.i ang pagka maniac nilang duha sa kadaghanan ta0 kaylangan d.i cla jud?tsk tsk..pakauwaw lang jud na ila gibuhat..maniac na jud ng n.ana jud pagkata0...


dili sad ka maka ingun ana tol kay ang laki raba frankly speaking dali matintal..in my case if hagiton q sa sis sa akoang wife then the rest is history..........


then society concern, bati kaayo paminawon labi na kay igsoon jud..

----------


## m_a_r_k_u_z

ni share sad d i :Cheesy:

----------


## Morcego

nindota ani gud..hahah

----------


## brodix

basin naay laing istorya ani nga wala ta khibaw. basin adtong una, nagka-inlabay gyud ang bana ug ang sister, unya gi-sedyus ni siya sa imong fwen(wife). mao ng sila karon ang nagkadayon sa imong fwen. mao na karon nga ang bana adto gyud sa sister, unya si sis sad gusto kuha-on niya balik ang iyang love.

naglibog man ko sa akong gisuwat......

----------


## maddox_pitt

faeta sad ana sis uy gugmang giatay man..
nah..it's time to let go jud...kasakit ana... gitagaan pa guyd niya ug chance ang laki na sakitan na sab siya...wa'y ayo pagkabanaha... way respeto...
pero if your friend can't let go of him, wa tay mahemz ana...iyaha sad na.....ampo lang ta na one day magmata sad xa

----------


## Warnok

> pakauwaw ra man na oi! pakauwaw sa pamilya.. ako pa ana niya noh iya na ipapatay oi



iha,,,likayi ang pagpakasala

----------


## cromagnon

moa nay nindo , multiply...

----------


## clark

Mas kuyaw kung ang brother sa wife ang na mabdus  :cheesy:

----------


## cHiAnBoy

mao ni gitawag ug BATMAN.... (BATang MANyak)  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## gshukaku

wala ta kabalo sa istorya basin hubog ang bana pag abot sa ila unya nagtoo siya nga iyang asawa ang sister kay pariha man ug porma sa iya misis..unya kay pagkabayo niya kay nagpauraray lang pud si sis kay maikog unya hangtud na dala nlang ggyud ug nahitabo ang dili angay mahitabo...mura xerex ba.. :Cheesy:

----------


## cris mosqueda

sharing is loving bya....

----------


## clark

> mao ni gitawag ug BATMAN.... (BATang MANyak)


OT: awa...d na mabdos hinoun c batman kay manyak man....hahahahahahaha...Bilib ko ni aning superman  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## apolinario

> sharing is loving bya....


What if sa imohang pamilya mahitabo ni? Sugot ka?

----------


## jesselyn

2006 paman ni nga thread g ukay paman! :Smiley:

----------


## apolinario

> kasakit ani sa part sa wife oi, grabe wla gyuy konsensya ang husband ug sister?!!! tsk..tsk..


Walay dili pa na nila ma feel ang ginatawag na konsensya karon sis! Later na nila ma realize ang ilahang gibuhat.. like me before kay ang paryente sa akong uyab is ex pud nako, Nya ug maka timing me duha, nah. (_You know what I mean),._ Tan.awa ron, wagtang silang duha..

----------


## kit_cebu

> sharing is loving bya....


this is an insensitive comment of an ahole....

----------


## plethoraldork

> sharing is loving bya....


c'mmon! not a good joke!.

----------


## flowers4maegan

luoya pud sa wife uie....magpalayo na lang jd sila sa iya sister bahala ug nabuntis pana...ang husband musuporta s sister anha ra taman ug dli na mag.uban sa usa ka bongbong...

----------

